# Drying outside during winter



## Ad1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yo dudes, I normally dry my weed outside for 10 days, but with current temps being about 4 degrees celcius (40 degrees Farenheit) the weed doesnt dry

I dont want to dry inside as it stinks out the place and dries too fast, 

what do you guys do?


----------



## skunk (Feb 21, 2006)

dude you weed will dry soon or later outside in 40 degree weather it will just take longer and will probably have better results . the key in drying and curing is (slow) if you dry to fast it will be harsh if you dry slow it will be smooth. as long as you are covering it up with something so no moisture will get to it and cause it to rot or have it in an out building like mine  i have some samples drying now for the past week and it was 10 degees the other night and been staying in the 30s in daytime and seems to be drying well . ps if you are refering to drying outside in summer very bad idea it will dry up to dam fast in hot weather and probably wont cure right .


----------



## Ad1 (Feb 22, 2006)

I guess i will just have to be patient...

I have them in a shed amongst some trees so it stays quite cool in the summer

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 22, 2006)

in the winter? if it gets frosty then youve just ruined it...


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 24, 2006)

When drying weed, temp doesn't matter (as long as it's above freezing).
What matters is ambient humidity.

I have friends in Miss. not too far from the Louisiana border where the humidity is sky high in the summer.  It can be 95 degree'sF and pot won't dry without a de-humidifier running.


----------

